# White trout size and stetch 25's



## another fisherman (Aug 22, 2008)

Guys don't laugh I really don't know thisbut istheir a certain size a white trout has to be to keep it?I don't see it on the regulations book.And can someone explain to me what a stretch 25 is? Orpost a pic of one?

Thanks.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

White trout has no size limit that I know of. A stretch 25 is a diving plug that runs 25 feet down, usually used for trolling:


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

They also make these....


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

> *another fisherman (10/25/2008)*istheir a certain size a white trout has to be to keep it?I don't see it on the regulations book.


You won't find "white trout" listed in the regulations partially because that name is a catch-allslang used for at least 2 species of seatrout- the sand seatrout and the silver seatrout (usually applied to the sand seatrout since it's the one that gets larger and is more of an inshore species). The other reason you won't see them listed is because they do not have an established size or bag limit in FL. BUT- look at the very top of the regulation chart:

http://myfwc.com/marine/Docs/July2008RegsChart.pdf

There's a clause about species without an established limit- more than 100 pounds is considered commercial quantity. So enjoy your 99 pounds of sand seatrout.....LOL.....:letsparty


----------



## another fisherman (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks for the veryhelpful info. I love this forum, you guys are great.


----------

